# ترنيمة مالى غيرك ألجأ اليه



## fns (29 مايو 2008)

الترنيمة اسمها مالى غيرك هى لمرنم سورى 
معرفش اسمه بس ترنيمة جامدة قوى
وده رابط التحميل بتاع الترنيمة

                                                     :download:

http://www.4shared.com/file/49397253/b18190ab/__online.html

مستنى منكم ردودكم الحلوة عن الترنيمة
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
اخوكم كيرلس​


----------



## fns (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رجاء ادخلوا واسمعوا الترنيمة دى بجد حلوة قوى*

اى واحد عاوز يحمل الترنيمة ياخد الرابط كوبى وينسخه فى المتصفح بتاعه وبعدين يحمل الترنيمة عادى​


----------



## الامير الحزين (5 أغسطس 2008)

*ترنيمة  مالى غيرك سركيس*

صوت  جميل  احساس رقيق  كلمات من القلب  الحان شديدة انا بحب اسمعها  ترنيمة مالى غيرك  سركيس    للتحميل  اضغط هنا   وبعد  ماتحمل  قولى رايك  وشاركنىhttp://www.4shared.com/file/57829382/13b77965/___.html


----------



## الامير الحزين (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جميلة اوى  وجامدة اوى   مالى غيرك  سركيس*

اللى يحمل الترنيمة يقولى راية   راى الاعضاء يهمنى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة جميلة اوى  وجامدة اوى   مالى غيرك  سركيس*

*فعلا الترنيمة دي جميلة جدا جدا جداااااااااااااا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة جميلة اوى  وجامدة اوى   مالى غيرك  سركيس*

ميررررررسى على الترنيمه 

جارى التحميل .......... 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة جميلة اوى  وجامدة اوى   مالى غيرك  سركيس*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *فعلا الترنيمة دي جميلة جدا جدا جداااااااااااااا*



شكرا على مرورك نورتى الموضوع


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة جميلة اوى  وجامدة اوى   مالى غيرك  سركيس*



kokoman قال:


> ميررررررسى على الترنيمه
> 
> جارى التحميل ..........
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا على مرورك نورت الموضوع


----------



## ارميا فتحى نصيف (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*اغلى ترنيمه عندى ليكم - ترنيمة ما لى غيرك ألجأ اليه*

اقدملك اغلى واحلى ترنمه منى لكم اريت تحملوها 

http://www.2shared.com/file/4517732/efb1bfe4/__online.html


----------



## lozamnlda (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغلى ترنيمه عندى ليكم*

ميرسى خالص مالص عالترنيمه ربنا يباركك


----------



## cobcob (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اغلى ترنيمه عندى ليكم - ترنيمة ما لى غيرك ألجأ اليه*

*بعد اذنك يا استاذ ارميا 
انا غيرت عنوان الموضوع 
لأن عنوان الموضوع المفروض يدل على محتواه
وهدمج الموضوع مع موضوع  قديم فيه نفس لترنيمة لأنها مكررة​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الترانيم


----------



## ارميا فتحى نصيف (28 ديسمبر 2008)

اوكى مفيش اى مشكل


----------



## elmomasl (29 ديسمبر 2008)

أسم المرنم سكيب 
وشكرا على الترنيمة


----------



## جون المناهرى (23 يناير 2009)

ترنيمة جميلة جدا


----------



## mickol (20 أبريل 2009)

*ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان  جامدة جدا*

*النهارده جبتلكو ترنيمه جميله جدا  مش هرغى كتير عليكو عشان تسمعوها اغنيه جامده اخر حاجه ودى الرابط ياجماعه ياريت بئه الردود ياريت عشان انا مش هينفع اجيبلكو حاجه ومتشكرونيش ولا ايه فى ناس بتحط حاجه تخلى الترنمه للى يضيف رد بس انا بحبكو ردوووووود بئه يالا مش هتقل :download:I]*


----------



## mickol (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه حلوة جدن اسمعها انت ومتكدر هتريحك اوى بس ممنوع دخول اللى مش بيضيفوا رد*

الرابط اهوه سورى http://www.4shared.com/file/100397574/9b2a0c00/MiCk0o0o0oL.html


----------



## tonylovejesus (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه حلوة جدن اسمعها انت ومتكدر هتريحك اوى بس ممنوع دخول اللى مش بيضيفوا رد*

مشكور على الترنيمة الحلوى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه حلوة جدن اسمعها انت ومتكدر هتريحك اوى بس ممنوع دخول اللى مش بيضيفوا رد*

ميرسى ليك يا مايكول​


----------



## mickol (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه حلوة جدن اسمعها انت ومتكدر هتريحك اوى بس ممنوع دخول اللى مش بيضيفوا رد*



swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى ليك يا مايكول​



ميرسى على مرورك ويارب تكون جميله


----------



## mickol (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه حلوة جدن اسمعها انت ومتكدر هتريحك اوى بس ممنوع دخول اللى مش بيضيفوا رد*



tonycraspo قال:


> مشكور على الترنيمة الحلوى



شكرا يامان


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه حلوة جدن اسمعها انت ومتكدر هتريحك اوى بس ممنوع دخول اللى مش بيضيفوا رد*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## refkareda (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه حلوة جدن اسمعها انت ومتكدر هتريحك اوى بس ممنوع دخول اللى مش بيضيفوا رد*

جميلة من قبل ما انزلها


----------



## kerolos farag (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه حلوة جدن اسمعها انت ومتكدر هتريحك اوى بس ممنوع دخول اللى مش بيضيفوا رد*



swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى ليك يا مايكول​



شكرا جزيلا على هذه الاشياء الجميلة


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه حلوة جدن اسمعها انت ومتكدر هتريحك اوى بس ممنوع دخول اللى مش بيضيفوا رد*

ميررررسى على الترنيمه 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان  جامدة جدا*

thanks   على الترنيمة


----------



## Ferrari (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان  جامدة جدا*


شكراُ كتير على الترنيمة الحلوة

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان  جامدة جدا*

*ميرسي علي الترنيمه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان  جامدة جدا*

ترنيمه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## mickol (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان  جامدة جدا*

ميرسى جدا ياجماعه لمروركو الجميل ده وانا بجد بجد نفسى اتعرف على حد فيكو بس مش عارف ازاى هو فيه شات هنا ياريت حد يرد عليا


----------



## lovely dove (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان  جامدة جدا*


مرسي يامايكول علي الترنيمة 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mickol (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان  جامدة جدا*

اى خدمه بس اموت واعرف فيه شات هنا ولا نو


----------



## mina4 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور         ربنا يجعلك سبب نعمه        والسلام والنعمه


----------



## mina4 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورر+++++++++++مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور




++++++++++++++++++++مشكووووووووووووووووور+++++++++++++++++++







مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور+++++++++++++++++مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## memi lotfy (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ترنيمله جميله جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## soso968 (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان  جامدة جدا*

شكرررررر جزيلا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان  جامدة جدا*

*ترنيمة حلوة كتير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## حبة خردل (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان  جامدة جدا*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ترنيمة حلوة كتير
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*سندريلا اساساً اللينك بتاع الترنيمة مش شغال:t30:

*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

*ترنيمة مالي غيرك (( تجنن بجد))*

*رفعتلكم ترنيمة جميلة جدا*​ 
*انا باستمرار بسمعها لان كلامها حنين اوي ومعزي*​ 
*يارب تعجبكم*​ 
*اسم الترنيمة*​ 
*مالي غيرك الجأ ليه ربي وانا تعبان*​ 
*يارب تعجبكم*​ 
*http://www.4shared.com/audio/jTAHWo3N/Mali_Ghayrak3--Mp3-tranem.html*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة مالي غيرك(( تجنن بجد))*

*جميييييلة جدا يا روزة*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة مالي غيرك(( تجنن بجد))*

ميرسي يا روكا علي مرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## eman safwat (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمه مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان  جامدة جدا*

جمبلة جدا ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة مالي غيرك(( تجنن بجد))*

*أشكــــــــــــــــــرك 
ربنا يعوضكم
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة مالي غيرك(( تجنن بجد))*

ميرسي ليك علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## elamer1000 (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة مالي غيرك(( تجنن بجد))*

*الف شكر 

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة مالي غيرك(( تجنن بجد))*

ربنا يخليك

نورت الموضوع كله بمرورك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة مالي غيرك(( تجنن بجد))*

شكرا على الترنيمه يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة مالي غيرك(( تجنن بجد))*

شكرا للترنيمه الرائعه أختنا* روزى*
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة مالي غيرك(( تجنن بجد))*

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة مالي غيرك(( تجنن بجد))*

نورت يا استاذي بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------

